# Graphics card for ASUS P8Z68 MPRO...



## ratzee199 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, currently I am having a Asusu GTX 560Ti graphics card, with ASUS P8Z68 M PRO motherboard. I want to upgrade it to something better. 

Please suggest a good graphics card within Rs15K.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 3, 2015)

Try to get Asus or Zotac GTX 960


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2015)

consider this :
Asus Nvidia Geforce Gtx960 2 Gb Ddr5 Graphics Card - Buy Asus Nvidia Geforce Gtx960 2 Gb Ddr5 Graphics Card Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal

If you or any friends have HDFC CC/DC then you can bag this for Rs. 14000 and not to mention the freebie and some coupons from FC which makes the deal even sweeter.


----------

